# 27% of council mortgages over 90 days in arrears



## Brendan Burgess (22 Aug 2016)

Good article here by Paul Melia in the Irish Independent 

*One in six council mortgages not paid in a year*

"Families hoping to purchase or build a house but cannot get a loan from the main banks can apply to their local authority for a housing loan.

The money is sourced from the Housing Finance Agency, and interest rates are typically 1.5pc below market norms."

Are these the mortgages which were granted for shared ownership? 

Brendan


----------



## Gerry Canning (22 Aug 2016)

If the 27% are in genuine hardship , I can live with it.
If not , and I think that to be the case , it is outrageous.

I think that covers  all Council Mortgages not just the (newer)  shared ownership ones.

Has the look of another mess..


----------



## Delboy (22 Aug 2016)

A mess that will only get bigger as the various Social housing ownership models go into hyper-mode over the coming years with the increase in building.
Of course stats like these will not come into any debates on the provision of social housing


----------

